# SRR Has 50+ Ratties For Adoption - Transport Possible To Surrounding States!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Star's Rat Rescue located in Winner, South Dakota has 50+ ratties in need of forever homes! All who would love their place to call home! Transport is possible to surrounding states and areas so feel free to ask! We have transport to MN, NE and even into IA! 

To see all ratties available for adoption at Star's Rat Rescue visit http://www.starsratrescue.com/rats-for-adoption/adoptable-rats/ or check out our FB page here for more pictureshttps://www.facebook.com/pages/Stars-Rat-Rescue/180077488704013

If you would like to adopt please fill out our Pre-Questionnaire which can be found here http://www.starsratrescue.com/rats-for-adoption/ready-to-adopt/

Here are just a few ratties for adoption!
*


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

We will have transportation to Minnesota on or around June 18th!
So for those looking to adopt let us know as we have over 50+ rats for adoption who would love their place to call home! _<3_


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Too bad I am in SE WI or I'd take in one.


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

I wish I could take some! They look so sweet. 

My friend is really into Sailor Moon and is on the fence about rats but said Serena was cute so i used the phone to make her this and thought I should share with you! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

